# The lake that you caught your biggest crappie



## TIGGER

Mine isn't super big only a 14" and it was caught on Ladue. Still reaching for that 15" plus shelf.


----------



## liquidsoap

Skeeter, pulled 3 that were almost 13". 
This is my first year crappie fishing so just getting used to it!


----------



## JIG

:b Alot Of State Ohio Fish.


----------



## chaunc

Kentucky lake. Mine was 17 1/2", 2lb 15oz white crappie. Check out this one i caught tuesday from shenango lake


----------



## Big Daddy

My biggest was a 17 1/2 incher, it's on the wall... Got it from the Ohio River.

I've caught several 14's and 15's at West Branch, Portage Lakes, and Ladue, and Mosquito.

This Spring, cfish102 caught a 16 and a 17 1/2 on consecutive weekends from West Branch. See "Angler of Month" photo...


----------



## easternflyfisher

16in guy from a private quarry lake. nice fish. at first i though it was a white bass.


----------



## billybob7059

Hoover I caught one that was 16 inches long. Plus I put it back b/c it was the only crappie I caught that day.


----------



## sowbelly101

Alum creek last srpring i got a white female that went 16 3/4". Lost one the other day that I know woulda went 17 1/2" , I had him up ontop of the water but couldnt lift the rod due to a friggin tree limb. Maybe next time.

Sowbelly


----------



## johnboy111711

mogadore 16in


----------



## fishslim

Oshaugnesy by far have caught many over 17" there biggest 18" usually get them in late fall jigging a rock hump i found. Took a customer of mine there 3 years ago and we got 16 16-18" fish off that hump he was in shock at there size. Sow that one you lost was from Oshaugnesy? How did that largemouth feel compared to that lunker rock you got?


----------



## crawdiddy

my biggest was 13". Last year at oshaunessy. I caught it on a minnow below a bobber. What are you catching these 15+" slabs on. Today I caught a couple 6-7" very thin crappies on a rapala countdown size 9 in gold. I was amazed. Also caught a bunch of small gills and sunfish on this same lure.


----------



## peple of the perch

so far mine is about 14. my dad gota huge one out of mosquito and e-branch that was 15-16 inches though


----------



## kmb411

Wateree, South Carolina.
We only fished from 11:00am to 2:30pm earlier this spring. Ended up with 22 "keepers" over 12 inch. Four years ago I caught a 16.6" while messing around on a dock. Didn't have a camera- so no proof...


----------



## steelmagoo

16" crappie, Best Sand park in Chardon a few years ago.


----------



## tmccunn

I took a 15 in. and a 15.5 in. out of a old farm pond by my place. My friend also took a 16 in. one the same night.


----------



## madcrappiekids

East Fork last year my son landed a 15" on a chartruse grub, I had a nice 13.5"

I would say Florida...but I don't count those fish, it's just rediculous what you can catch down there  What I want to know is how do all those grandpa :B fish get there for retirement


----------



## papaperch

Personal best on Crappie was a shade over 18 " caught at Mosquito back in 1968. I was night fishing that particular time. I have caught thousands of crappie at this same spot over the years and the next biggest never surpassed 14 " before or since.

( Maybe this particular Crappie was the worlds first steroid User ??? )


----------



## devildog

14.5 " out of coe lake. 2" chartruse twister tail.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Deer Creek in about 1982-83...was 13.5" long caught with a minnow in what was a foot of water at the most when they were up close and spawning in the brush.


----------



## Whaler

My biggest is a 17 incher which I caught trolling a Hot N Tot in Lake Moultrie , South Carolina. My biggest here is a 13 incher which I caught out of Wingfoot Lake.


----------



## flintlock

Private farm pond. 18 1/2" and I caught her twice: the first time on a jitterbug at night fishing for bass and the 2nd time on a plastic worm fishing for bass! 

I had taken 1/2 doz crappie from a neighbor's pond to stock another lake and after that the neighbor was having it tough catching any, and said I took them all!!?? When I caught her the 2nd time on the plastic worm, I put her in a 5 gal bucket (tail hangin' out) and ran over to his house. He came out and almost fainted. I dumped her in his pond and told him I never wanted to hear him whine again.  That was years ago in another town, but if I was a betting man, I'd say she is on his wall..

Prob 13-14" out of caesar's creek lake on a minnow, as far as public lakes go.

Good luck if you get out
wess


----------



## zachtrouter

15 incher from Virginia Kendall on the banjo minnow! Early spring


----------



## JimG

Last year while fishing in Fremont for white bass useing a white mepps with black spots I cast near a tree and thought I had hooked a carp or something.
On 4 pound test I couldn't get it to come in to me so a fellow fisherman went downstream and netted the fish. A 18 1/2 inch crappie, female loaded with eggs.
Two photos and a kiss and she was on her way.
Needless to say I had wet pants for a few hours.
Miss that fish !!!
JimG


----------



## crawdiddy

lets see the 18.5" crappie por favor. I couldn't imagine a crappie that big.


----------



## krustydawg

Sandusky Bay (Marina) 16.75". Sandusky Bay is loaded with monster crappie, not easy to locate and catch though. Hit the shoreline in October and you will catch some bigguns.


----------



## chaunc

i'm gonna post some pictures of some slabs from this season. Here's T.O. with a couple over 15"s from Ky lake this spring








Me with a 17" from Mosquito Lake








This one is 17 from Shenango Lake








A couple 16"s from Squito








!6 1/2" from shenango








2 15's from Wilhelm








And this one 14 1/2" from shenango last week








Not a bad season on the big slabs this year.


----------



## krustydawg

Damn Chaunc ! I hereby declare you the SLABMASTER !


----------



## VW Angler

In Ohio, 14" from the Auglaize River in the Northwest part of the state. Out of state, 15",1 lb. 10 oz from Poverty Point Res., Delhi, Louisiana.By the way,Chaunc,I have come to the conclusion that you are the man when it comes to Crappie fishing.I really enjoy your posts and pictures.Keep them coming.I plan to make the 5 hr. drive to one of your Keystone Get-to-gethers and meet you some day.


----------



## chaunc

hopefully we'll have it at shenango next month. I'll keep you posted. Everyone's invited.


----------



## smalliediehard

mine is 14" from nimi,my dads is 15.5" from WB,and my dad had a buddy who doesn't fish much so he didn't know what the state record was,he got one a few years ago in a private pond :B .the land owner made him turn it loose.he measured it by putting it on the tackle box,then cutting a notch where the fishes tale went,it was 2" shy of the 24" tackle box!he didn't realize he turned a freakin' huge state record loose.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

mine is out of meader lake ya i knowyou are not allowed to fish their but it is great it was a 23 inch crappie on a 1/16 th jig with a white twister tail on it i though i had a nice bass on it was about 2 1/2 lbs i was in shock when i seen it but as far as in a public lake 18 1/2 inchs it was a bit skiny


----------



## fishdealer04

biggest was a 14 3/4 inch crappie caught in Deer creek in the tailwaters while fishing for saugeye. Hit a 1/8 oz jig with a 3 inch twister tail.


----------



## PERCHPOOP

17 and 3/4 sandusky. just like krusty's. hmmm.


----------



## krustydawg

Perchpoop,
I wonder if those crappie were caught out of the same marina ?  When you coming up to go perchin' on the new boat ?


----------



## Brian.Smith

Mine was 15 3/4 from Mosquito, but damn chaunc those are some slabs nice


----------



## Saildog

Lake Cumberland, KY - 17". I thought that was big until I met a guy that same day with a stringer full and his smallest was 17".


----------



## harrison08

Excellent topic by the way! My largest to date is 15 3/8" off the docks at Cowan a few years back. Best of all......caught on a homemade jig!


----------

